# Aquarium Plants by Christel Kasselmann



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

I was placing my Amazon order for Phil Edwards’ recommendation of The Simple Guide to Planted Aquarium by Terry Anne Barber and Rhonda Wilson. I came across a book Aquarium Plants by Christel Kasselmann, Krieger Pub Co; 1 edition (October 1, 2002.)

Was this one of the books showcased in the book presentation at the DFWAPC April meeting?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is the book I brought to the meeting. 
http://http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Plants-Christel-Kasselmann/dp/1575240912/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1304884497&sr=8-1


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, that’s the one. Thanks. (Love those meetings!)


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

GET IT! It's THE best book on aquarium plants to have ever come out....until the 2nd Ed is translated into English. 


Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

Definitely getting the above-mentioned two books. I'm also considering the 2005 book called Planted Aquariums: Creation and Maintenance by Christel Kasselmann. Has anybody read through this one.....worth getting?

http://www.amazon.com/Planted-Aquariums-Maintenance-Christel-Kasselmann/dp/1575242656


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

YES I have it and I love it.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, it's another one worth getting. She focuses on the Dutch style and the technology is a little out of date, but it's absolutely worth having.


----------

